#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Εξετάσεις για τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές και ελεγκτές δόμησης

## Xάρης

_Το παρακάτω κείμενο αναρτήθηκε στις 23.09.2014 στον ιστότοπο της παράταξης ΔΥΝΑ.ΜΗ. της οποίας ήμουν μέλος και το αναδημοσιεύω εδώ.
_
Θεωρώ ότι γενικώς δεν πρέπει να είμαστε κατά των εξετάσεων.
*Εξετάσεις έδιναν πάντα οι μηχανικοί για την εγγραφή τους στο ΤΕΕ*. Άλλοτε είχαν τη μορφή των "οκτάωρων" κι αργότερα εκφυλίστηκαν σε προφορικές εξετάσεις επί της διπλωματικής ή μη, πάντως θα έλεγε κανείς σε καθαρά τυπικές εξετάσεις. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας δώσει το ΤΕΕ στατιστικά στοιχεία για το πόσοι συνάδελφοι δεν περνούν αυτές τις εξετάσεις.

Θεωρώ όμως ότι *πρέπει να είμαστε αντίθετοι σε κάθε είδους εξετάσεις* σε μηχανικούς εγγεγραμμένους στο ΤΕΕ, άρα *έχουν δώσει ήδη επιτυχώς εξετάσεις*, στους οποίους έχουν απονεμηθεί συγκεκριμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν διπλωματούχος μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ να έχει δικαίωμα εκπόνησης αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης και να μην μπορεί να είναι και ελεγκτής δόμησης. Να έχει δικαίωμα εκπόνησης ενεργειακής μελέτης και να μην μπορεί να είναι και ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνουμε εξετάσεις για κάθε υποενότητα του αντικειμένου του μηχανικού.
Χθες για ελεγκτές δόμησης, σήμερα για ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές αύριο για τι;
Και για όσα ΠΕΑ έχουν εκδοθεί μέχρι σήμερα από συναδέλφους που δεν θα  δώσουν ή δεν θα περάσουν τις σχετικές εξετάσεις τι; Κάνουμε δια νόμου τα  στραβά μάτια και τα θεωρούμε όλα νόμιμα! Ωραίο κράτος.

Για τις μελέτες στατικής αποτίμησης βάσει του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, τις αποκαταστάσεις  και τις ενισχύσεις κατασκευών που έχουν να κάνουν όχι μόνο με  οικονομικά & περιβαλλοντικά θέματα αλλά και με ζωές ανθρώπων, εκεί δεν ζητάμε ούτε  σεμινάρια, ούτε εξετάσεις, ούτε τίποτα;
Αυτά δεν στέκουν. Είναι γελοία, αντάξια γελοίων πολιτικών αποφάσεων.

Εν κατακλείδι:
_ *Οι εξετάσεις ΔΕΝ πρέπει να γίνουν.* Εξετάσεις έγιναν όταν πήραμε την  άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος. Εκτός εάν εξετάσεις γίνονται για κάθε  υποενότητα της επιστήμης του μηχανικού ξεκινώντας απ' αυτές που έχουν να  κάνουν με πιο σοβαρά θέματα όπως της ασφάλειας των κατασκευών και της  προστασίας των ανθρώπινων ζωών.
_ Το ΤΕΕ να υπερασπιστεί επιτέλους τα συμφέροντα της κοινωνίας πρώτα και των μελών του στη συνέχεια και όχι να προσπαθεί να βρει πόρους και να γεμίσει τα ταμεία του μέσω εφεύρεσης διαφόρων διαδικασιών "πιστοποίησης" που θα του δώσουν και νόημα ύπαρξης.

- - - Updated - - -

Προ Χ ημερών υπέπεσε στην αντίληψή μου επιστολή του Π.Σ.Δ.Μ-Η Δυτικής  Μακεδονίας με την οποία προτρέπουν τους συναδέλφους να συμμετάσχουν στις  εξετάσεις των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών. Παραθέτω το κείμενο της  επιστολής του συλλόγου και αμέσως μετά δίνω τη δική μου απάντηση.
Το περιφερειακό τμήμα Δυτικής Μακεδονίας του  Πανελληνίου Συλλόγου Διπλωματούχων Μηχανολόγων – Ηλεκτρολόγων, στην από  27-06-2014 συνεδρίαση του Διοικητικού του Συμβουλίου, έλαβε ομόφωνα την  εξής απόφαση :

Στηρίζουμε απόλυτα την διεξαγωγή των εξετάσεων Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών  από το ΤΕΕ και προτρέπουμε τα μέλη μας να λάβουν μέρος στις εξετάσεις  και να πιστοποιηθούν ως μόνιμοι Ενεργειακοί Επιθεωρητές.

Ο Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής, ως εντεταλμένος ενεργειακός ελεγκτής και  μηχανικός εκ του ΥΠΕΚΑ, πρέπει να κατέχει ειδικές γνώσεις, να  πιστοποιείται γι' αυτές μέσω αυστηρών εξετάσεων και να επιμορφώνεται  τακτικά επί των εξελίξεων και νέων απαιτήσεων των κανονισμών.

Ο δε Μηχανικός πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει την εξειδίκευση και πιστοποίηση  ως μέσο εργασιακής και επιστημονικής ανέλιξης και βελτίωσης και όχι ως  αμφισβήτηση των επιστημονικών του γνώσεων.

Δεν φοβόμαστε τις εξετάσεις, όταν βεβαίως είναι δικαιολογημένες ως προς  το υπό εξειδίκευση αντικείμενο και επίπεδο, αντιθέτως σε αυτή την  περίπτωση επιζητούμε την αυστηρότερη κρίση, που θα αναδείξει το υψηλό  μας συγκριτικά επίπεδο και θα μας ανταμείψει στο μέλλον εργασιακά και  επιστημονικά.

Ο Πρόεδρος: Αφεντουλίδης Αριστείδης
Ο Γραμματέας: Κωτσίδης Θεόδωρος

Η απάντησή μου:Θεσσαλονίκη, 08.07.2014Προς: 
Δ.Σ. Π.Σ.Δ.Μ-Η Δυτικής Μακεδονίας

Αξιότιμοι συνάδελφοι, 
Σκοπός της παρούσας επιστολής είναι να απαντήσω στην προτροπή σας στους  συναδέλφους να δώσουν εξετάσεις για την πιστοποίηση τους ως Ενεργειακοί  Επιθεωρητές.
Στην επιστολή σας αναφέρετε τα εξής:

_«Ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής είναι εντεταλμένος από το ΥΠΕΚΑ ελεγκτής ενεργειακός μηχανικός._»
Άρα ο μηχανικός εκτελεί έργο για λογαριασμό του Υ.Π.Ε.Κ.Α., έργο που  κατά τα φαινόμενα δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι των  Υ.ΔΟΜ. ή άλλων δημοσίων υπηρεσιών. Ό,τι έγινε και με τους ελεγκτές  δόμησης με λίγα λόγια. Με τη διαφορά ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε τυποποιημένη  καθορισμένη αμοιβή ούτε γίνεται κλήρωση μεταξύ των ενεργειακών  επιθεωρητών για το ποιος θα εκτελέσει την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση. Ο  ιδιοκτήτης είναι πελάτης του μηχανικού ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή. Ας μην τα  ξεχνούμε αυτά.«_Πρέπει να κατέχει ειδικές γνώσεις._»
α) Τις γνώσεις αυτές δεν τις έλαβε κατά τη διάρκεια των πανεπιστημιακών σπουδών; Πιθανόν όχι.
β) Δεν μπορεί να τις λάβει μόνος του όπως κρίνει ο ίδιος καλύτερα, όπως  γίνεται και σε ένα σωρό άλλα αντικείμενα της επιστήμης μας; 
Διότι αν θεωρούμε ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό, τότε τζάμπα η θεωρητική  κατάρτιση που λαμβάνουμε στα πολυτεχνεία, τα οποία υποβιβάζουμε στο  επίπεδο των ΙΕΚ.
γ) Οι απαιτούμενες «ειδικές» γνώσεις για την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση είναι  διαφορετικές απ’ αυτές που απαιτούνται για την ενεργειακή μελέτη; 
Διότι για την ενεργειακή μελέτη δεν απαιτείται κανενός είδους ειδική πιστοποίηση επάρκειας του μηχανικού μετά ή άνευ εξετάσεων.«_Να πιστοποιείται για αυτές και μάλιστα μέσω εξετάσεων._»
Δεν έχει πιστοποιηθεί για τις γνώσεις του ο μηχανικός;
Η άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος που έλαβε από το ΤΕΕ, κατόπιν εξέτασης  υπενθυμίζω, τι είναι; Δεν είναι πιστοποίηση επάρκειας άσκησης του  επαγγέλματος του μηχανικού;
Αν θέλετε να αλλάξει το σύστημα των εξετάσεων του ΤΕΕ για την άδεια  άσκησης επαγγέλματος, σύμφωνοι, αποτελεί όμως άλλο θέμα συζήτησης και  δεν είναι του παρόντος.
Αν δε, υποκύψουμε στη λογική των «ειδικών» γνώσεων και κατατμήσουμε το  πεδίο δραστηριότητας του μηχανικού σε κατευθύνσεις και υποκατευθύνσεις,  τότε θα καταλήξουμε να μην κάνουμε άλλη δουλειά από το να δίνουμε  εξετάσεις καθότι τα πεδία είναι άπειρα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει μόνο  η δυνατότητα κατάτμησης στους βασικούς τομείς όπως διακρίνονται στα  προγράμματα σπουδών των ελληνικών πολυτεχνείων. Τότε όμως και εσείς ως  Ναυπηγός θα έπρεπε να έχετε διακριτά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα από τους  συναδέλφους μηχανολόγους και ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι  πάλι ξεφεύγουμε του θέματος.«_Να επιμορφώνεται τακτικά επί των εξελίξεων και των απαιτήσεων των κανονισμών._»
Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα. Οι εξελίξεις της επιστήμης στην εποχή μας τρέχουν.  Με ανάλογους καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς αλλάζει η νομοθεσία και οι  κανονισμοί.
Κάθε μηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας για να επιβιώσει, είναι εκ των  πραγμάτων αναγκασμένος να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις, να συμμετέχει σε  σεμινάρια και ημερίδες, να αγοράζει και να δανείζεται βιβλία, όλα όμως  σε εθελοντική βάση. Η υποχρεωτική παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων εξυπηρετεί  μόνο τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των διαφόρων κέντρων κατάρτισης και όχι  την επιμόρφωση των μηχανικών, τους οποίους υποβαθμίζει σε αποφοίτους  τεχνικού λυκείου από διπλωματούχους μηχανικούς.«Να  αντιμετωπίζει την εξειδίκευση και πιστοποίηση ως μέσο εργασιακής και  επιστημονικής ανέλιξης και βελτίωσης και όχι ως αμφισβήτηση των  επιστημονικών του γνώσεων.»
Μα κάθε υποχρεωτική παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων και κάθε εξέταση πέρα από  αυτές του Τ.Ε.Ε. για την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, υποτιμά τις σπουδές  του διπλωματούχου μηχανικού.
Είναι δε προσωπικό θέμα του κάθε μηχανικού ελεύθερου επαγγελματία να  εξειδικευτεί σε όποιο αντικείμενο επιλέγει, να πιστοποιείται μέσω των  διαφόρων ISO αν το επιθυμεί και γενικώς να προβαίνει σε όποιες ενέργειες  θεωρεί σκόπιμες προκειμένου να αποκτήσει συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα ως προς  τους συναδέλφους του που είναι όμως και ανταγωνιστές του σε μια διαρκώς  συρρικνούμενη αγορά.«_Οι εξετάσεις είναι δικαιολογημένες όταν το αντικείμενο είναι εξειδικευμένο._»
Ποιο είναι δα το τρομερά εξειδικευμένο αντικείμενο το οποίο απαιτεί  εξετάσεις; Μην είναι τα μηχανολογικά κανενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου ή  μήπως είναι η στατική μελέτη κάποια γέφυρας. Γνωρίζετε πολύ καλά ότι  τέτοιες μελέτες συντάσσονται από συναδέλφους που έχουν μόνο την άδεια  άσκησης επαγγέλματος, για τη δε λήψη των διαφόρων κατηγοριών μελετητικών  και κατασκευαστικών πτυχίων δεν απαιτείται κανενός είδους εξετάσεις.
Αν ήταν τόσο σημαντικό και κρίσιμο το ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό γιατί το  κράτος με νόμο δέχεται τα πιστοποιητικά που έχουν ήδη εκπονηθεί από μη  πιστοποιημένους μέσω εξετάσεων ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές;

Εν κατακλείδι:α) Ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής χρειάζεται όσες «ειδικές» γνώσεις χρειάζεται και ο ενεργειακός μελετητής.

β) Βάσει των όσων αναφέρετε στην επιστολή σας, η απαίτηση πιστοποίησης  προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι ο ελεγκτής ενεργεί ως εντεταλμένος από το  Υ.Π.Ε.Κ.Α. καθότι πιστοποίηση δεν απαιτείται για τους μελετητές που όπως  είπαμε παραπάνω πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον τις ίδιες «ειδικές»  γνώσεις.
Αν όσοι εκτελούν ελέγχους σε δημόσια ή και ιδιωτικά έργα για λογαριασμό  του δημοσίου, υπουργείου, δήμου ή όποιας άλλης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας ή  οργανισμού, απαιτούν πιστοποίηση, τότε αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι του Δ.Σ. του   Π.Σ.Δ.Μ-Η Δυτικής Μακεδονίας περιμένω από εσάς και όσους ενστερνίζονται  τις ίδιες με εσάς απόψεις να διεκδικήσουν με τον ίδιο ζήλο, εδώ και  τώρα, την πιστοποίηση μετά από εξετάσεις όλων των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων  μηχανικών ελεγκτών τοπογραφικών, αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών,  ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών μελετών-επιβλέψεων-κατασκευών, περιοχών  δραστηριοποίησης των μηχανικών για καθεμιά από τις οποίες απαιτούνται  ειδικές γνώσεις. Περιμένω δε να κάνετε την πρόταση ότι όσοι δεν θα  περάσουν τις εξετάσεις, είτε να απολυθούν από το δημόσιο, είτε να  εργαστούν σε άλλες θέσεις και με χαμηλότερους μισθούς όπου δεν  απαιτούνται οι «πιστοποιημένες» γνώσεις των μηχανικών.

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι αφενός τα  υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια εξυπηρετούν τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των κέντρων  κατάρτισης μεταξύ των οποίων και του «μη κερδοσκοπικού»  Ι.Ε.Κ.Ε.Μ./Τ.Ε.Ε. και αφετέρου οι εξετάσεις εξυπηρετούν τα οικονομικά  συμφέροντα του Τ.Ε.Ε. που μόνο για τα συμφέροντα των μελών του και της  κοινωνίας δεν νοιάζεται κατά την ταπεινή προσωπική μου άποψη την οποία  δυστυχώς για κάποιους ενστερνίζονται πάρα πολλοί συνάδελφοι.

Με εκτίμηση,
Χάρης Παπαδόπουλος
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Α.Π.Θ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δυο *ενστάσεις* που ακούω από εκείνους που επιθυμούν τη διατήρηση των εξετάσεων είναι τα εξής:
*1)* Με τις εξετάσεις θα ανέβει η *ποιότητα* των ΠΕΑ διότι θα ανέβει το γνωστικό επίπεδο εκείνων που θα έχουν την άδεια έκδοσης ΠΕΑ και θα γίνονται λιγότερα λάθη.

*2)* Με τις εξετάσεις θα ανέβουν οι *τιμές* των ΠΕΑ.

Απαντώ:
*1)* 
α) Το γνωστικό επίπεδο θεωρούμε ότι είναι επαρκές για επιστήμονες μηχανικούς που τους δίνουμε το δικαίωμα εκπόνησης ενεργειακών μελετών, αρχιτεκτονικών μελετών, στατικών μελετών και μιας σειράς άλλων μελετών ιδιωτικών αλλά και δημοσίων έργων μέχρι ενός προϋπολογισμού (τάξη πτυχίου Α΄). Αν θεωρήσουμε το αντίθετο, τότε θα πρέπει να δούμε συνολικά το όλο θέμα με πιστοποιήσεις σε κάθε επιμέρους αντικείμενο δραστηριότητας μηχανικούς και όχι επιλεκτικά μόνο στην έκδοση ΠΕΑ.

β) Για να αποφευχθούν αθέλητα λάθη θα μπορούσαν να γίνονται περισσότερα από το λογισμικό του ΤΕΕ/ΚΕΝΑΚ. Π.χ. γιατί να υπολογίζει ο χρήστης τους συντελεστές σκίασης και να μη δίνει απλώς τις δυο πλευρές του ορθογωνίου τριγώνου για τον υπολογισμό της γωνίας ή άμεσα τη γωνία;

γ) Η ποιότητα είναι συνάρτηση όχι μόνο της γνώσης αλλά και της αμοιβής (βλ. παρακάτω) και των ηθικών περιορισμών που έχει ή δεν έχει ο κάθε συνάδελφος κι αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητο της επιτυχούς ή μη εξέτασης.

δ) Εκείνο δε που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται είναι περισσότεροι έλεγχοι των ΠΕΑ από τα αρμόδια Τμήματα Επιθεώρησης Ενέργειας Βορείου και Νοτίου Ελλάδας.

*2)* Οι αμοιβές των ΠΕΑ είναι συνάρτηση δύο πραγμάτων:
α) Της σχέσης ζήτησης/προσφοράς
β) Των κριτηρίων επιλογής ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή από τον πελάτη.

α) Έστω ότι δεν καταργούνται οι εξετάσεις. Σε πρώτη φάση, όταν οι ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές θα είναι λίγοι, ο λόγος ζήτησης/προσφοράς θα είναι υψηλός οπότε θα είναι υψηλές και οι αμοιβές. Λέμε τώρα γιατί την περίοδο του περσινού καλοκαιριού όταν για ένα διάστημα δικαίωμα για ΠΕΑ είχαν μόνο όσοι έδωσαν επιτυχώς εξετάσεις, δεν είδαμε να αυξάνονται υπερβολικά οι αμοιβές, σε καμία περίπτωση στα επίπεδα που υπήρχαν τα πρώτα χρόνια λειτουργίας του θεσμού. Είδαμε επίσης ότι τις αυτοψίες και τους υπολογισμούς έκαναν μη επιτυχόντες σε εξετάσεις ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές και τα ΠΕΑ υπέγραφαν επιτυχόντες στις εξετάσεις έναντι μιας μικρής προμήθειας.
Τι θα γίνει όταν νομοτελειακά μετά από 1-2 χρόνια δώσουν μαζικά εξετάσεις και μειωθεί πάλι ο λόγος ζήτησης/προσφοράς; Οι αμοιβές θα πέσουν πάλι στα σημερινά απαράδεκτα επίπεδα.

β) Για τους ιδιώτες το ΠΕΑ είναι ένα κωλόχαρτο άνευ αξίας και κατ' επέκταση κύριο αν όχι μοναδικό κριτήριο επιλογής ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή είναι το κόστος. Με ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει για την ποιότητα.

*Προτάσεις:*
*1)* Όλα τα κτήρια/τμήματα κτηρίων κατατάσσονται στην κατηγορία Η εκτός εάν εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό που θα αποδεικνύει ότι είναι υψηλότερη η ενεργειακή κλάση.
Έτσι το ΠΕΑ παύει να είναι καταναγκασμός, *γίνεται εργαλείο για όποιον επιθυμεί να αναβαθμίσει ενεργειακά* την περιουσία του ή και να αποκτήσει ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα στην πώληση/ενοικίαση.

*2)* *Συνδέεται η ενεργειακή κλάση με τους φόρους*, π.χ. ΕΝΦΙΑ. Όσο καλύτερο ενεργειακά είναι το κτήριο τόσο λιγότερους φόρους θα πληρώνει. Έτσι δίνεται ένα επιπλέον κίνητρο για ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση που σε συνδυασμό με προγράμματα όπως το εξοικονομώ κατ΄ οίκον μπορούν να δώσουν δουλειά σε πολλούς, να μειώσουν τις εισαγωγές καυσίμων και να ωθήσουν στην ανάπτυξη που όλοι νομίζουν ότι θα έρθει ουρανοκατέβατη.

*3)* *Τα υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια καταργούνται*. Αν είναι δυνατόν να επιβάλεις σε επιστήμονες μηχανικούς σεμινάρια κάθε είδους. Όποιος θεωρεί ότι αξίζουν τον κόπο και το χρήμα ας τα παρακολουθήσει εθελοντικά.

*4)* Όσοι παρακολούθησαν επιτυχώς τα σεμινάρια *γίνονται μόνιμοι επιθεωρητές χωρίς εξετάσεις*. Για να μη λέμε ότι πήγαν τζάμπα τα λεφτά που δόθηκαν σ' αυτά.

*5)* Όσοι έδωσαν εξετάσεις, είτε πέτυχαν είτε όχι, τους *επιστρέφεται το παράβολο* με τη μορφή ισόποσης έκπτωσης από το ετήσιο τέλος που είναι απαραίτητο για την άσκηση της δραστηριότητας του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή. 

*6)* Το ετήσιο αυτό παράβολο καταργείται μετά από ένα έτος και αντικαθίσταται από *παράβολο ανά ΠΕΑ που πληρώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου* και όχι ο μηχανικός, όπως συμβαίνει με το τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ για τις δηλώσεις του Ν.4178/13.

----------


## spiderman

ένα μεγάλο ΟΧΙ στις εξετάσεις...

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη, όπως πάντα είσαι σωστός. Δε διαφωνώ σε τίποτα από όσα παραπάνω παραθέτεις.
Τα είχα επισημάνει και εγώ με παλιότερη επιστολή μου στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ αλλά φωνή βοώντος...

Το πιο εκνευριστικό είναι ότι προτάσσουν το γενικό συμφέρον, ενώ είναι προφανές ότι οι πρακτικές των πιστοποιήσεων είναι χυδαία επιβολή αχρείαστων χρεώσεων υπέρ συγκεκριμένων συμφερόντων. Άλλο ένα τέλος χωρίς ανταποδοτικότητα.

----------


## Xάρης

Δημοσιεύθηκε επιστολή του *Μιχάλη Χριστοδουλίδη*, Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού, που είναι μέλος του Πανελλήνιου Συλλόγου Πιστοποιημένων Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών με επιχειρήματα υπέρ των εξετάσεων.
Θα απαντήσω σ' αυτά, ένα προς ένα.

Γράφει στην επιστολή του ο συνάδελφος Χριστοδουλίδης:

Ο αριθμός των πιστοποιημένων ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών είναι μικρός σε σχέση με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς. Φυσικά θα παραμένει σχετικά μικρός, όταν η πάγια πολιτική του ΥΠΕΚΑ εδώ και δύο χρόνια ,είναι να δίνει διαρκώς παρατάσεις, οπότε αποτρέπει τους μηχανικούς να υποστούν τις διαδικασίες των εξετάσεων, σκεπτόμενοι ότι θα τους δοθεί μία νέα παράταση. Επί πλέον με τη διαρροή στον τύπο της πρόθεσης κατάργησης, η προσέλευση προς εξέταση φυσικά παραμένει μειωμένη.
Η 1η παράταση δόθηκε λόγω μιας ανάγκης τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. Της αύξησης του πλήθους εκείνων που θα είχαν τη δυνατότητα διενέργειας ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων. Δεν δόθηκε πρώτα η παράταση ώστε να αποθαρρύνει τους μηχανικούς να δώσουν εξετάσεις. Η ανάγκη αυτή παραμένει μέχρι και σήμερα. 
Αναζητήστε λοιπόν αλλού τα αίτια της μη προσέλευσης των μηχανικών στις εξετάσεις και όχι στις παρατάσεις.

Ο Μηχανικός δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναδώσει εξετάσεις για να αποκτήσει μια νέα άδεια σαν αυτή του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή, αγνοώντας ότι η διενέργεια ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο μιας ειδικότητας μηχανικού και πολύ περισσότερο ότι απαιτεί εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις που συντίθενται από διαφορετικά γνωστικά αντικείμενα ειδικοτήτων μηχανικών.
Για αυτό τον λόγο, ο νόμος προέβλεπε την παρακολούθηση ειδικών σεμιναρίων με στόχο να αποκτούν όλες οι ειδικότητες μηχανικών κοινό γνωστικό πεδίο και μέσα από την διαδικασία των εξετάσεων να πιστοποιείται η ειδική γνώση που απέκτησαν, ώστε να είναι σε θέση να ασκήσουν με επιστημονική κατάρτιση και γνώση τα καθήκοντα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.
Δηλαδή με ένα σεμινάριο αποκτά ο Μηχανολόγος τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις του Αρχιτέκτονα/Πολιτικού Μηχανικού και vice versa; Υποτιμάτε τις σπουδές μας συνάδελφε. Αν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε τότε θα έπρεπε τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά να εκδίδονται από ομάδα τουλάχιστον δύο συμπληρωματικών ειδικοτήτων, π.χ. Αρχιτέκτονα και Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού.

Επιπλέον οι ορκωτοί λογιστές, οι επιθεωρητές περιβάλλοντος και οι πιστοποιημένοι εκτιμητές δεν ορίζονται μόνο από τα πτυχία, όπως και έως τώρα τα κατασκευαστικά και τα μελετητικά πτυχία των μηχανικών δεν καθοριζόντουσαν μόνο από τα πτυχία των πολυτεχνικών σχολών.
Για τους ορκωτούς λογιστές και επιθεωρητές περιβάλλοντος δεν γνωρίζω το νομικό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω.
Όμως, για τους εργολήπτες και μελετητές δημοσίων έργων κάνετε λάθος. Το Α΄ τάξης πτυχίο δίδεται με μόνη προϋπόθεση κάποια ελάχιστα έτη από τη λήψη πτυχίου.
Τα επόμενα πτυχία δίνονται αναλόγως της εμπειρίας που αποκτάς.
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις.
Μήπως η διενέργεια ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης, ακόμα και μιας γκαρσονιέρας 30τ.μ. είναι πιο σημαντικό έργο από τη μελέτη και κατασκευή ενός δημόσιου έργου;

Αγνοούν ότι το ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό είναι δημόσιο έγγραφο και ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής που εκδίδει αυτό το πιστοποιητικό για λογαριασμό του κράτους, πρέπει να είναι πιστοποιημένος μέσα από θεσμοθετημένες διαδικασίες διασφάλισης της ορθότητας, εγκυρότητας και ακρίβειας αυτού του δημοσίου εγγράφου. Ο Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής πιστοποιεί, οπότε πρέπει να είναι διαπιστευμένος.
Οι μελέτες που καταθέτουμε στις Υ.ΔΟΜ. για την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης δεν είναι δημόσια έγγραφα; Είναι μικρότερης σημασίας από τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά όταν έχουν να κάνουν με την ασφάλεια ζωής και περιουσίας;
Αν ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής λειτουργεί για λογαριασμό του κράτους δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώνεται με ένα καθορισμένο ποσό όπως συμβαίνει με τους ελεγκτές δόμησης; Γιατί δεν συμβαίνει αυτό;
Το ίδιο πιστοποιημένοι μετά εξετάσεων δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι και όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ελεγκτές μελετών και κατασκευών του δημοσίου; Πότε έδωσαν εξετάσεις για την πιστοποίησή τους; Γιατί να μην απολυθούν όλοι και να προσληφθούν ξανά μόνο αφού πιστοποιηθούν μετά από εξετάσεις. 

Ο μηχανικός με το πτυχίο της σχολής του και την επαγγελματική άδεια που του έχει χορηγήσει το οικείο επιμελητήριο, μπορεί να εκπονεί υπηρεσίες μηχανικού για λογαριασμό ενός ιδιώτη ο οποίος ιδιώτης πιστώνεται το αποτέλεσμα της δουλειάς του μηχανικού που έχει επιλέξει, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε περίπτωση διαπίστωσης ελαττωματικών υπηρεσιών.
Κάνετε λάθος συνάδελφε. Αν εκπονήσω μια στατική μελέτη με ελαττώματα και το κτήριο καταρρεύσει, δεν θα πλακώσει μόνο τον ιδιώτη που μου έδωσε τη δουλειά αλλά ενδεχομένως και αυτόν που περνά από κάτω. Αν δε το κράτος του δώσει βοήθημα για να αποκαταστήσει τις ζημιές, όπως γίνεται π.χ. σε σεισμούς, τότε επιβαρύνονται όλοι οι φορολογούμενοι, όλη η κοινωνία.

Αγνοούν τη σοβαρότητα του ενεργειακού πιστοποιητικού ως δημόσιου εγγράφου που σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης ενός ανακριβούς και λανθασμένου ενεργειακού πιστοποιητικού σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, δύναται να ακυρωθεί μια δικαιοπραξία αγοραπωλησίας ενός ακινήτου εξαιτίας του ανακριβούς ενεργειακού πιστοποιητικού, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε χρηματικά και διοικητικά πρόστιμα των εμπλεκόμενων.
Υπερβάλλετε συνάδελφε. Αν είναι έτσι τότε δύναται να ακυρωθεί το συμβόλαιο και λόγω λανθασμένης βεβαίωσης μηχανικού του Ν.4178/13. Άρα να πιστοποιούνται με εξετάσεις και οι μηχανικοί προκειμένου να χορηγούν ανάλογες βεβαιώσεις. Να σας γνωστοποιήσω επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με την §15.16 του ΚΤΣ-1997 τα πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος πρέπει να συνοδεύουν τους τίτλους κυριότητας οικοδομών. Σας πληροφορώ ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται. Άρα δυνητικά θα μπορούσαν να ακυρωθούν όλα τα συμβόλαια από το 1997 μέχρι σήμερα!

Στις αιτιολογικές εκθέσεις των τροπολογιών αναφέρουν ότι με την προτεινόμενη ρύθμιση της παράτασης, διασφαλίζεται η ομαλή και απρόσκοπτη διενέργεια της ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης συστημάτων θέρμανσης και κλιματισμού. Αυτό αποτελεί μια ανακριβή και αναληθής διατύπωση, διότι ουδέποτε και μέχρι σήμερα στην χώρα εφαρμόσθηκαν αυτού του είδους οι ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις κατά παράβαση της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας.
Σωστά. Εφαρμόσθηκαν όμως και εφαρμόζονται ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις κτηρίων. Οι δε 550 ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές που επέτυχαν στις εξετάσεις δεν επαρκούν. Τόσο απλά.
Αν μάλιστα τηρούσαμε όλοι οι μηχανικοί κοινή στάση και δεν πήγαινε κανένας να δώσει εξετάσεις, η κατάργησή τους θα ερχόταν μια ώρα αρχύτερα. 

Εν κατακλείδι, ο Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής υποκαθιστά κρατικό λειτουργό, με τα Πιστοποιητικά του γίνονται δικαιοπραξίες (αγοραπωλησίες) και επηρεάζεται η κτηματαγορά, με τα Πιστοποιητικά που εκδίδει καθορίζει και το είδος και το κόστος παρεμβάσεων σε έργα χρηματοδοτούμενα από κρατικά και ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια άρα και την αποτελεσματικότητα αυτών για τον ιδιώτη και για την εθνική και κοινοτική οικονομία και το περιβάλλον.
Τέλος, τα δεδομένα και τα αποτελέσματα που εισάγει στο σχετικό ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα δημιουργούν τη σωστή ή λανθασμένη βάση δεδομένων μέσω της οποίας χαράσσεται η αναγκαία εθνική και κοινοτική στρατηγική εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας και προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος.
Απάντησα σε όλα αυτά παραπάνω.
Ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής υποκαθιστά κρατικό λειτουργό. Γιατί άραγε; Δεν υπάρχει επαρκές πλήθος δημοσίων υπαλλήλων τουλάχιστον για τα δημόσια κτήρια; Δεν έχουν τα προσόντα για να κάνουν τη δουλειά; Και εφόσον τον υποκαθιστά γιατί δεν αμείβεται με αμοιβές και τρόπο πληρωμής ανάλογο των ελεγκτών δόμησης;
Ο ρόλος δε των πιστοποιητικών που αναφέρεται για την αγορά ακινήτων μάλλον είναι προσδοκία σας παρά πραγματικότητα. Εκτός εάν πιστεύετε ότι το ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό δεν είναι απαξιωμένο στα μάτια του κόσμου, ένας καταναγκασμός που οδηγεί στην επιλογή του επιθεωρητή με μοναδικό κριτήριο στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων το οικονομικό, γεγονός που οδηγεί σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές των πιστοποιητικών.
Ό,τι συμβαίνει με τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά και τη σύνδεσή τους με κοινοτικές χρηματοδοτήσεις συμβαίνει πολύ περισσότερο στα δημόσια έργα όπου όπως είπαμε τα μελετητικά και κατασκευαστικά πτυχία δεν δίνονται κατόπιν εξετάσεων.
Αν η εθνική και κοινοτική πολιτική χαράσσεται βάσει των ενεργειακών πιστοποιητικών τότε τα 700.000 πιστοποιητικά που έχουν εκδοθεί μέχρι σήμερα από επιθεωρητές μη πιστοποιημένους στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, η πολιτική είναι λάθος. Σωστά; Λέω μάλιστα να μην μπούμε σε τεχνικά θέματα και μιλήσουμε για την ορθότητα της μεθοδολογίας που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα γιατί θα οδηγηθούμε σε απαισιόδοξα συμπεράσματα.
Επειδή δε αναφέρεστε σε κοινοτικές πολιτικές εξηγήστε μας γιατί και άλλες χώρες της Ε.Ε. δεν έχουν υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις για τους Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές;

Το συμπέρασμα που τελικά προκύπτει είναι ότι υπάρχει προχειρότητα στην αντιμετώπιση αυτού του θέματος και εν τέλει το δίκαιο των ολίγων γίνεται βορά στο βωμό της δημαγωγίας και του λαϊκισμού από εξουσίες που αδιαφορούν για το πραγματικό και διαρκές Δημόσιο Συμφέρον.
Το συμπέρασμα συνάδελφε είναι ότι καθετί για το οποίο έχετε διαφορετική άποψη το βαφτίζετε δημαγωγία, λαϊκισμό και αδιαφορία για το δημόσιο συμφέρον. 
Πιστεύετε ότι έχετε δίκιο. Θεωρώ ότι έχετε άδικο. 
Παραπάνω απάντησα στα επιχειρήματά σας ένα προς ένα, όπως το έκανα και νωρίτερα σε άλλον συνάδελφό που υπερασπίζονταν το ισχύον καθεστώς των εξετάσεων. Αν έχετε κάποιο αντεπιχείρημα, εδώ είμαστε να το συζητήσουμε.
Στο μόνο που ίσως συμφωνούμε είναι η προχειρότητα αντιμετώπισης των θεμάτων από τις κυβερνήσεις μας. Έπρεπε όμως να δημιουργηθεί μια αγορά με τα υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και με τα παράβολα των εξετάσεων να ταϊστεί το ΤΕΕ. Το λάθος πρέπει να διορθωθεί το συντομότερο δυνατόν με:
1) Κατάργηση των εξετάσεων.
2) Κατάργηση των υποχρεωτικά σεμιναρίων.
Για περισσότερες προτάσεις δείτε παραπάνω την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.

----------


## BERLINER

Προσόντα Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών στα κράτη μέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σύμφωνα με το BPIE. Μπορείτε να δείτε σε ποια κράτη αρκεί μόνο το δίπλωμα του Μηχανικού

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ο παραπάνω πίνακας αποδεικνύει ότι δεν θα είμαστε πρωτοπόροι αν θα καταργήσουμε τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## BERLINER

Σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα της BPIE δεν υπάρχει καμία Ευρωπαική οδηγία,ότι οι εξετάσεις είναι υποχρεωτικές για τους Διπλωματούχους Μηχανικούς της Ελλάδος. Το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά από την Γερμανία, όπου δεν χρειάζεται πιστοποίηση για τους Ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές, όταν είσαι Διπλωματούχος Μηχανικός. Φανταστείτε ότι και ο καυστηρατζής έχει δικαίωμα να εκδώσει ΠΕΑ στην Γερμανία αφού παρακολουθήσει σεμινάρια και δώσει απλές εξετάσεις. Και μιλάω για μία χώρα με αυστηρούς νόμους εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, προσωπικά έχω ασχοληθεί με τα ΠΕΑ της Γερμανίας που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα δικά μας. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα ταυτίζουμε τα ΠΕΑ με αυστηρά δημόσια έγραφα, ειδικές γνώσεις, σε λίγο θα ζητήσουμε και δημόσια στρογγυλή σφραγίδα για να σφραγίζουμε και να υπογράφουμε ένα ΠΕΑ. Μιλάμε για ένα διαμέρισμα για θεωρητική θέρμανση, θεωρητικό κλιματισμό, θεωρητικό ΖΝΧ, δεν υπολογίζουμε φωτισμό, και ταυτίζουμε ένα κτήριο του 1962 με το κτήριο αναφοράς. Για όλα αυτά χρειάζονται ειδικές γνώσεις με πιστοποίηση. Είμαστε πραγματικά για γέλια. Οι πραγματικές καταναλώσεις πετρελαίου, ή φυσικού αερίου, καθώς και η κατανάλωση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος , λαμβάνονται ως στατιστικά στοιχεία. Είναι δυνατόν μία μονοκατοικία να καταναλώνει ετησίως 6000 λίτρα πετρελαίου και  ηλεκτρική ενέργεια 5000 KWh και να βαθμολογείται στην κατηγορία Γ, γιατί έχει μελέτη θερμομόνωσης, διπλά κουφώματα, αντιστάθμιση κ.λ.π. Και για όλα αυτά απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις και πιστοποίηση κατόπιν εξετάσεων. *Πραγματική υποτίμηση των γνώσεων ενός έμπειρου μηχανικού.*

----------


## BERLINER

Επιστολή βουλευτού για κατάργηση των εξετάσεων ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών


 9634642_002.pdf (647,2 KB)

----------


## Xάρης

Έχεις μήπως κάποιο σύνδεσμο προς τον πίνακα που παράθεσες παραπάνω στην ανάρτηση #6.

----------


## TakisX.

Χάρη, προσυπογράφω μία προς μία, όλες τις παρατηρήσεις και τις προτάσεις που εξέθεσες παραπάνω, η τελευταία παράγραφος όμως της απάντησής σου προς το Δ.Σ. της Π.Σ.Δ.Μ-Η Δυτικής Μακεδονίας είναι "όλα τα λεφτά". Η βιομηχανία των πιστοποιήσεων έχει στηθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό, δεν αφορά μόνο τους Μηχανικούς αλλά και άλλες δραστηριότητες και αποδείχθηκε εξόχως αποδοτική για τους επινόητές της, οι οποίοι μέσα στο άνυδρο τοπίο της απασχόλησης διαβλέπουν ένα λαμπρό μέλλον, με τη διεύρυνση του πεδίου δράσης τους. Παραθέτω αυτούσια μιά παλαιότερη παρατήρησή μου σε σχετική συζήτηση:

"...Η λογική επιδίωξη -πρέπει να- είναι, ένα καλό προϊόν (Π.Ε.Α.), αποτέλεσμα της επιστημονικής επάρκειας του Μηχανικού, το οποίο θα έχει την αξία που του αναλογεί. Και επειδή επιστημονική επάρκεια, που είναι ένας παράγοντας διασφάλισης του προϊόντος, μπορεί να υπάρξει και χωρίς την διεξαγωγή εξετάσεων, θα έπρεπε από την πρώτη στιγμή, η Πολιτεία, να μεριμνήσει για τους υπόλοιπους παράγοντες που επιδρούν στην διαμόρφωση της αξίας αυτής: από την απαξιωτική αντιμετώπιση εκ μέρους των ιδιοκτητών, έως την πώληση της "πραμάτειας" σε τιμή ευκαιρίας, σαν σε λαϊκή, από αρκετούς συναδέλφους(?). Δεν είναι ο στόχος, η ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας ενοικίασης ή πώλησης ενός ακινήτου με την προσκόμιση "ενός Π.Ε.Α.". Είναι ένα σημείο ελέγχου για το κτήριο, που αποκτά ενεργειακή ταυτότητα, αναμφίβολα χρήσιμη και απαραίτητη για ένα πλήθος άλλων δράσεων, που οι Μηχανικοί τουλάχιστον, γνωρίζουν. Θέτω λοιπόν το ερώτημα: μήπως το έλλειμμα αυτό, που δημιουργήθηκε με ευθύνη της Πολιτείας, πρέπει να το καλύψουμε με τη δική μας δράση? Την κατάθεση ολοκληρωμένου πλαισίου, με προτάσεις επεξεργασμένες και επαρκή τεκμηρίωση?"

----------


## BERLINER

Χάρη, επειδή ήμουνα εκτός Ελλάδος αν θυμάμαι καλά δημοσιεύτηκε από το Β2green στις 19/05/2016 και κράτησα μόνο το αρχείο σε pdf. Σε καλύπτει όμως το αρχείο γιατί είναι αναλυτικό

 BPIE_FACT-SHEET_BUILDING-ENERGY-CERTIFIERS_GREEL-ver.pdf (392,0 KB)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ημερήσιο ενημερωτικό δελτίο του B2Green.gr της 04.07.2016 αναρτήθηκε ένα κείμενο του *Παπαδόπουλου Ιωάννη*, Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού MSc υπέρ των εξετάσεων. Ας απαντήσουμε στα επιχειρήματα του συναδέλφου:

...τόσα χρόνια δουλεύουν απατεώνες συνάδελφοι που κάνουν πιστοποιητικά χωρίς να πάνε καθόλου στο κτήριο, αλλάζοντας από το γραφείο τους το xml αρχείο με ένα κράτος ανύπαρκτο να ελέγχει αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση. Έτσι οι τιμές έφτασαν στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα για την επιστημονική μας αξιοπρέπεια. Κουραστήκαμε να περάσουμε (εγώ με δύο μωρά και διάβαζα) για να υπερβώ το απαράδεκτο αυτό σύστημα που έφτασε κάποια στιγμή να κάνει το πιστοποιητικό προαιρετικό και οι ιδιοκτήτες να κάνουν το κορόιδο και εμάς που τόσο πολύ αγαπήσαμε και διαβάσαμε να μας κάνει να νιώθουμε και εμείς κορόιδα. Ακόμα και τώρα το σύστημα αποσύνδεσε την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση των κτηρίων από την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση των λεβήτων και του κλιματισμού και έτσι δεν βγαίνει κανένα πιστοποιητικό σε αυτούς τους τομείς με σίγουρα μελλοντικά πρόστιμα για την χώρα μας και ανεργία για πολλούς από εμάς.
Άρα αγαπητέ συνάδελφε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι πιστοποιήσεις μέσω εξετάσεων αλλά η έλλειψη ελέγχων από την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ. Συμφωνώ, να γίνονται περισσότεροι έλεγχοι από το κράτος. 
Μη νομίζεις όμως ότι οι εξετάσεις θα αλλάξουν τις απαράδεκτες τακτικές συναδέλφων. Εδώ δεν σεβάστηκαν τους κόπους τους για να περάσουν σε μια πολυτεχνική σχολή, δεν σεβάστηκαν τα 5 έτη σπουδών τους στα οποία έδωσαν εξετάσεις σε αρκετές δεκάδες μαθημάτων, θα τους περιορίσουν οι εξετάσεις για τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές;
Οι αμοιβές των ΠΕΑ είναι χαμηλές γιατί η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη, ισχύει ο κανόνας προσφοράς-ζήτησης και το ΠΕΑ θεωρείται από τους ιδιοκτήτες καταναγκασμός οπότε το μοναδικό ίσως κριτήριο επιλογής ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή είναι η χαμηλότερη αμοιβή.
Και ναι, το ΠΕΑ θα έπρεπε να είναι προαιρετικό ώστε να αναδειχθεί και η απαξία του στα μάτια των πολιτών.
Ας θεωρείται κάθε κτήριο a priori ενεργειακής κλάσης H, να δούμε πόσοι θα ζητούν την έκδοση ΠΕΑ.
Αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο μέσω της σύνδεσης της ενεργειακής κλάσης με έναν φόρο της ακίνητης περιουσίας, π.χ. ΕΝΦΙΑ, ή έναν ανεξάρτητο περιβαλλοντικό φόρο.

Αυτό που θέλω να προτείνω για να ήμαστε όλοι αγαπημένοι είναι:
α) Να χωριστεί το ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό σε πιστοποιητικό θερμικής επάρκειας και σε πιστοποιητικό ενεργειακής απόδοσης και να συνδεθεί με πραγματικά δεδομένα. Το πρώτο να γίνεται από αρχιτέκτονες και πολιτικούς μηχανικούς και το δεύτερο από μηχανολόγους και ηλεκτρολόγους χωρίς εξετάσεις.
β) Να γίνεται ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό και στις δύο παραπάνω κατηγορίες σε αυτούς που θα δώσουν εξετάσεις μόνο σε ερωτήσεις ουσίας στην ΤΟΤΕΕ1 και σε μία εικονική ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση. Η ύλη αυτή έχει καλυφθεί από τις ΔΚ των σεμιναρίων και είναι ακριβώς τα στοιχεία που πρέπει να ξέρει ένας καλός ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής. Επίσης αποτελεί το τρίτο μέρος της υπάρχουσας εξέτασης.
γ) Οι 550 να ενσωματωθούν με τους παραπάνω χωρίς εξετάσεις αλλά σαν επιπλέον δυνατότητα για τον κόπο που πέρασαν να συσταθεί ένα μητρώο ελεγκτών ενεργειακών πιστοποιητικών όπου οι 550 θα ελέγχουν τα πιστοποιητικά που έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί με αμοιβή συγκεκριμένο παράβολο που θα πληρώνει ο ελεγχόμενος. Επίσης να έχουν δικαίωμα να διδάσκουν σε ΚΕΚ άλλους υποψηφίους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές στις ΔΚ , ΤΟΤΕΕ1 και εικονική επιθεώρηση.Φυσικά οι υπάρχουσες εξετάσεις να μην καταργηθούν για όσους θέλουν να βρίσκονται στους 550 ελεγκτές ενεργειακών πιστοποιητικών. Οι ελεγκτές δεν θα ασκούν κυρώσεις μόνο εισήγηση στο ΥΠΕΚΑ θα κάνουν.
Έτσι και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα θα ξεχωρίσουν και σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδος αν δεν υπάρχει με εξετάσεις πιστοποιημένος θα γίνεται από πολιτικό μηχανικό/αρχιτέκτονα και μηχανολόγο/ηλεκτρολόγο και οι 550 που αγάπησαν τόσο πολύ την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση και διάβασαν θα γίνουν θεματοφύλακες και προστάτες του θεσμού για ποιοτικά πιστοποιητικά θα διδάξουν επόμενες γενιές. 
Μάλλον αγνοείς ότι οι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί έχουν σήμερα, καλώς ή κακώς, έστω και περιορισμένα δικαιώματα σε μηχανολογικές μελέτες και επιβλέψεις. Αν είναι να δούμε το όλο θέμα σε μια γενικότερη αναθεώρηση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων όπου ο μηχανολόγος δεν θα έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τον ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό, ο Πολιτικός Μηχανικός δεν θα μπορεί να υπογράφει όλες τις Αρχιτεκτονικές Μελέτες και ο Αρχιτέκτονας Στατικές Μελέτες, για να φέρω ορισμένα παραδείγματα, είμαι μαζί σου αλλά θα βρούμε αντίθετους τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων.
Όσο για τα υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια των ΚΕΚ, αρνούμαι να υποβιβάσω τις πενταετείς σπουδές μου και το δίπλωμα μου σε μια επιστημονική ειδικότητα στο επίπεδο ενός ΙΕΚ όπου τα σεμινάρια είναι υποχρεωτικά και όχι προαιρετικά όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι.
Όσο για την πρότασή σου για τους 550 και την ανάθεση σ' αυτούς ρόλου στον ελεγκτικό μηχανισμό τη βλέπω ως ένα τρόπο "αποκατάστασης" όσων έκαναν τον κόπο να δώσουν εξετάσεις και όχι ως κάτι που θα προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό στην όλη διαδικασία πέρα από επιπλέον κόστος. Ναι στους ελέγχους, σε περισσότερους ελέγχους, από το σώμα όμως των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ελεγκτών.

Το καλύτερο από όλα θα είναι μια αξιοπρεπή αμοιβή για όλους. Ο πελάτης ή θα πληρώσει δύο ειδικότητες για το πιστοποιητικό ή έναν πιστοποιημένο ότι και να επιλέξει η αμοιβή δεν θα είναι 40 ευρώ αλλά ούτε και οι πιστοποιημένοι θα ζητούν ότι θέλουν αφού μπορεί το ίδιο χαρτί να βγει από δύο ειδικότητες μηχανικών.
Επειδή απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που κυρίως ενδιαφέρει είναι το θέμα των αμοιβών, επαναλαμβάνω ότι οι αμοιβές εξαρτώνται από τους παράγοντες που ανάφερα παραπάνω. Και ακόμα και αν επιτευχθεί ο περιορισμός της προσφοράς μέσω των εξετάσεων για ένα αρχικό χρονικό διάστημα, αυτό θα αλλάξει όταν θα αρχίσει να μεγαλώνει το πλήθος των πιστοποιημένων μέσω εξετάσεων ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ημερήσιο ενημερωτικό δελτίο του B2Green.gr της 04.07.2016 αναρτήθηκε ένα κείμενο του *Μαρκουλάκη Στέλιου*, Διπλ. Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού & Μηχ. Υπολογιστών AΠΘ υπέρ των εξετάσεων. Ας απαντήσουμε στα επιχειρήματα του συναδέλφου:

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, επειδή είναι η 2η φορά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο που ζούμε το ίδιο θέατρο του παραλόγου αναφορικά με το θέμα των εξετάσεων και επειδή ο λαϊκισμός είναι χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα όχι μόνο των πολιτικών αλλά και των υπηκόων τους οι οποίοι είναι χρόνια εθισμένοι σε αυτόν, θα ήθελα να τοποθετηθώ απαντώντας σε προηγούμενες απόψεις οι οποίες χαρακτηρίζονται ξεκάθαρα από τον  συντεχνιακό και άρα αντιεπιστημονικό τους λόγο αποφεύγοντας να θίξουν το μείζον θέμα, δηλαδή την πιστοποίηση της ιδιότητας του Ενεργειακού Επιθεωρητή.
Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε, έχεις όπως ο καθένας μας το δικαίωμα της άποψης. Όταν όμως χαρακτηρίζεις τις απόψεις των άλλων "λαϊκίστικες", "συντεχνιακές" και "αντιεπιστημονικές" δεν νομίζω ότι προάγεις το διάλογο στη βάση επιχειρημάτων και όχι δοξασιών.
Όταν μάλιστα καταγγέλλεις ότι δήθεν δεν έχει θιχτεί το θέμα της πιστοποίησης τότε προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει προσεχτικά τις απόψεις εκείνων που τυγχάνει να έχουν αντίθετες με τις δικές σου απόψεις.

1ον
Ο *μοναδικός λόγος* για τον οποίο η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων συνειδητά απέχει από τις εξετάσεις από την πρώτη παράταση και έπειτα είναι γιατί εκτιμά ότι έτσι ασκεί μια πίεση προς την εκάστοτε πολιτική ηγεσία του Υπουργείου αναφορικά με το «άδικο» και «υποτιμητικό» για τον κλάδο των μηχανικών σύστημα των εξετάσεων, οι οποίες τους υποβιβάζουν επιστημονικά (sic). Όλοι οι συνάδελφοι γνώριζαν εξαρχής στα σεμινάρια τα οποία παρακολούθησαν ότι μετά το πέρας αυτών θα ακολουθούσε και η εξεταστική διαδικασία (βλ. ΠΔ 100/2010). Όταν συμμετέχεις στην οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία η οποία έχει συγκεκριμένους κανόνες τους οποίους γνωρίζεις απόλυτα εξαρχής, ακολουθείς τους κανόνες αυτούς και δεν αποφασίζεις αυθαίρετα επειδή έτσι σε βολεύει ότι δεν θα πάρεις μέρος στις «επάρατες» εξετάσεις.  Το γεγονός ότι το ΤΕΕ ήταν ανέτοιμο να διοργανώσει τις εξετάσεις σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μετά το πέρας του πρώτου κύκλου σεμιναρίων (συνειδητά ή όχι ας το κρίνει ο καθένας από μόνος του) δημιούργησε ένα κακό προηγούμενο όπου η μία παράταση έφερε την άλλη με συνέπεια να δημιουργηθεί μια μεγάλη και κρίσιμη μάζα συναδέλφων, η οποία «εκπαιδεύτηκε» μέσα από ενημερωτικά σάιτ, αντιεπιστημονικές ανακοινώσεις συγκεκριμένων συλλόγων με ξύλινο κομματικό λόγο και διαφόρων περιφερειακών τμημάτων ΤΕΕ αλλά και από τις υποσχέσεις λαϊκιστών πολιτικών που δεν θέλησαν ποτέ και πουθενά καμία είδους αξιολόγηση, ότι στο τέλος οι εξετάσεις θα καταργηθούν.
Δικαίωμά σου να μη θεωρείς άδικες και υποτιμητικές τις εξετάσεις και τα υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια στο αντικείμενο των ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων για επιστήμονες μηχανικούς πενταετών σπουδών. Δικαίωμά όσων διαφωνούν μαζί σου να μην υποβιβάζουν τα διπλώματά τους στο επίπεδο σπουδών διετών ΙΕΚ για αποφοίτους λυκείων που δεν πέρασαν σε πολυτεχνεία. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να δούμε ξανά τον ορισμό του επιστήμονα.
Η συμμετοχή δε σε μια διαδικασία δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως και την αποδοχή της ως ορθής. Σημαίνει ότι ακολουθείς τους κανόνες (νομοθεσία) προκειμένου να ασκήσεις τη δραστηριότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή. Παράλληλα όμως μπορείς να αγωνίζεται ώστε να εξορθολογιστεί το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο. Ή μήπως δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να διορθώσουμε τα κακώς κείμενα;
Όντως το ΤΕΕ ήταν ανέτοιμο για τις εξετάσεις αλλά πίστεψέ με, το ΤΕΕ κερδίζει από τις εξετάσεις και θέλει τις πιστοποιήσεις στο οτιδήποτε που θα προσφέρουν τα έσοδα από τα παράβολα. Και ναι, η κωλυσιεργία του ΤΕΕ δημιούργησε τις προϋποθέσεις εκείνες για τη διόρθωση ενός λάθους, της πιστοποίησης μέσω εξετάσεων.
Για τους Συλλόγους ίσως δεν γνωρίζεις ότι δεν ήταν όλοι κατά των εξετάσεων. Π.χ. υπέρ ήταν ο ΠΣΔΜΗ Δυτικής Μακεδονίας. Άρα μην τους βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο καλάθι ή αν τους βάζεις αυτό σημαίνει ότι και ο σύλλογος αυτός που ήταν υπέρ των εξετάσεων είχε τα ίδια με τους άλλους ταπεινά "λαϊκίστικα" κίνητρα.

2ον
Η *έννοια της πιστοποίησης* και διαπίστευσης των συναδέλφων μηχανικών επιθεωρητών μέσα από θεσμοθετημένες διαδικασίες σαφώς και είναι επιβεβλημένη όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει σήμερα σε μια σειρά από εξειδικευμένα θέματα (βλ. για παράδειγμα Πιστοποίηση Ανελκυστήρων από ΤÜV HELLAS, πιστοποίηση ΚΝΧ για αυτοματισμούς, πιστοποίηση από ASHRAE, πιστοποίηση HACCP κτλ). Αν κάποιος τα αγνοεί όλα αυτά δείχνει ότι είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος, αν και υπάρχει σημαντικός αριθμός συναδέλφων οι οποίοι πρόθυμα θα χρυσοπληρώσουν τις  πιστοποιήσεις από διάφορους ιδιωτικούς φορείς (κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσα μας... ) αλλά θα προσπαθήσουν να βγάλουν όλο τους τον «επαναστατικό» οίστρο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα που αφορά τους Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές, με τις πλάτες βέβαια συγκεκριμένων πολιτικών αλλά και ομάδων συνασπισμένων συμφερόντων. Είναι η πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία που το ΤΕΕ αναλαμβάνει επίσημα ως φορέας να πιστοποιεί τους μηχανικούς μέσα από συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία πάνω σε ένα αρκετά σημαντικό αντικείμενο όπως είναι εκείνο των επιθεωρήσεων ωστόσο το «πόπολο» θέλει απλά να μπορεί να εκδίδει «χαρτιά» (έτσι κατάντησαν τα ΠΕΑ στη συνείδηση του μέσου πολίτη λόγω της απαξίας του αντικειμένου από τους ίδιους τους Μηχανικούς).
Αν τα ΠΕΑ ήταν προαιρετικά θα αναδεικνύονταν και η όποια ύπαρξη ή μη αξίας σ' αυτά.
Τα ΠΕΑ δεν απαξιώθηκαν από τους μηχανικούς αλλά από τους πολίτες.
Μπορεί να θεωρείς ότι αδίκως θεωρούνται χαρτιά. Διαφωνώ, για τον ιδιώτη το ΠΕΑ είναι ένας καταναγκασμός, ένα χαρτί άνευ οποιασδήποτε αξίας. Αυτό αποδεικνύεται και από το κριτήριο επιλογής ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή που είναι σχεδόν πάντοτε το οικονομικό αλλά και από το γεγονός ότι κατά το χρονικό διάστημα που δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό στο TaxisNet για τις ενοικιάσεις ακινήτων, πάρα πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που το απέφυγαν.
Αυτός που ενοικιάζει σπίτι δεν ρωτά τι ενεργειακής κλάσης είναι, ρωτά και βλέπει σε ποια περίοδο ανεγέρθηκε το κτήριο, τι είδους κουφώματα έχει, τι είδους θέρμανση και ψύξη έχει, αν έχει ηλιακό, με πόσα κοινόχρηστα επιβαρύνεται κάθε μήνα (αν έχει κεντρική θέρμανση). Με αυτά τα δεδομένα έχει κάνει από μόνος του μια χονδρική ενεργειακή αποτίμηση και αυτό του φτάνει.
Αυτός που ενοικιάζει κατάστημα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τίποτα διότι θα τα αλλάξει όλα. Θέρμανση, ψύξη, φωτισμό.
Αυτός που αγοράζει ακίνητο, θα προβεί σε ανακαίνιση που θα αλλάξει ίσως και τα πάντα και ο μηχανικός του τον ενημερώνει για το κόστος ανακαίνισης που περιλαμβάνει και την ενεργειακή ανακαίνιση.
Θα πρότεινα δε να μην αναφερόμαστε σε συναδέλφους με χαρακτηρισμούς ως "πόπολο". Ανάλογοι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν τιμούν όχι εκείνους στους οποίους αποδίδονται αλλά αυτούς από τους οποίους προέρχονται.

3ον
Είναι αστείο να μπαίνουμε σε διαδικασίες για το ποια μελέτη ή έγγραφο είναι πιο σημαντικό από το άλλο όπως τεχνηέντως αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενη επιστολή σε αυτήν εδώ την ιστοσελίδα! Η στατική μελέτη είναι αυτή που είναι, η μελέτη ηλεκτρολογικών είναι αυτή που είναι, το ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό είναι αυτό που είναι. Ο πολιτικός μηχανικός για παράδειγμα θα εκπονήσει τη στατική μελέτη, ο ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός το ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο , *ο πιστοποιημένος ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής* την ενεργειακή κατάταξη ενός κτιρίου κτλ. Δεκάδες τεχνικά αντικείμενα δεν διδάσκονται μέσα από τις σχολές και προφανέστατα μέσα από συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες πιστοποίησης αποκτά κάποιος τις αντίστοιχες γνώσεις ώστε να ασκεί ακολούθως και το σχετικό αντικείμενο. Ως νέος μηχανικός θεωρώ απαράδεκτο έως και προσβλητικό εν έτη 2016 να ακούγονται φωνές οι οποίες μιλάνε για τα «κεκτημένα» του κλάδου, για υποτίμηση των 5ετών σπουδών μας μέσα από τις εξετάσεις που μας «αναγκάζουν» να δίνουμε, για το δικαίωμα του μηχανικού να μπορεί να υπογράφει τα πάντα χωρίς καμία περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση κτλ. όταν σε όλο τον πολιτισμένο δυτικό κόσμο λόγω και των συνεχόμενων τεχνολογικών εξελίξεων στον κλάδο μας η εξειδίκευση αποτελεί κάτι το εντελώς αυτονόητο αλλά και επιβεβλημένο. *Ο βασικός λόγος που βάλλεται εδώ και τόσο καιρό η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία πιστοποίησης αφορά την διατήρηση κάποιων «κεκτημένων»* από μεγάλη μερίδα μηχανικών οι οποίοι θέλουν πολύ απλά να *παρουσιάζουν στον υποψήφιο πελάτη τους το ΠΕΑ ως ένα ακόμη έγγραφο ή βεβαίωση* (ένα «χαρτί») και δεν μπορούν να διανοηθούν ότι *η λέξη πιστοποιητικό σημαίνει ότι πιστοποιείς κάτι*, έχοντας και ο ίδιος αξιολογηθεί (μέσα από εξετάσεις και σεμινάρια) και αποκτήσει την ιδιότητα του να λέγεσαι πιστοποιημένος Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής!
Ίσως εσύ συνάδελφε να θεωρείς την προστασία της ζωής υποδεέστερη από την ενεργειακή κλάση μιας κατοικίας. Όπως όμως αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη, η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων μηχανικών αλλά και των ιδιωτών έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. Πρώτα βάζουμε την προστασία της ζωής, μετά την προστασία της περιουσίας και έπονται τα υπόλοιπα.
Ως νέος δε συνάδελφος ίσως δεν έχεις ακόμα αντιληφθεί το τι σου προσέφεραν οι πενταετείς πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές σου. Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών είναι τέτοιο που να πλάθει επιστήμονες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πέρα από πρακτικές γνώσεις αποκτούμε θεωρητικές βάσεις ώστε να αντιμετωπίζουμε το "άγνωστο".
Αφού αναφέρεσαι σε εξειδίκευση των μηχανικών θα έχεις και την άποψη ότι κακώς ως Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός σου αποδίδονται επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού. Σωστά;
Και επειδή μιλάς για πολιτισμένο κόσμο, θα θεωρείς ότι η Γερμανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία δεν ανήκουν σ' αυτόν τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο, καθότι οι χώρες αυτές δεν έχουν διαδικασίες πιστοποίησης ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών μέσω εξετάσεων για επιστήμονες μηχανικούς τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.
Οι αιτίες της αντίθεσης στις εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης μπορεί να θεωρείς ότι είναι οι οιεσδήποτε. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις και δίκιο. Μπορεί για κάποιους να είναι αυτά τα κίνητρα που αναφέρεις. Δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι για όλους και τελικώς, ανεξαρτήτως των όποιων κινήτρων δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι λάθος η άποψη της κατάργησης των εξετάσεων.
Επαναλαμβάνω δε για μια ακόμα φορά ότι ως επιστήμονας μηχανικός πενταετών σπουδών έχεις πιστοποιηθεί μέσα από πληθώρα εξετάσεων που έδωσες στο ΑΠΘ. Μια ακόμα εξέταση σε ένα υπο-αντικείμενο των όσων πιστοποιήθηκες με τις σπουδές σου είναι λάθος. Άλλα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί.

Εν κατακλείδι,
Σαφέστατα ο Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής υποκαθιστά κρατικό λειτουργό (δεν είμαστε όλοι γραφειοκράτες-μηχανικοί τι να κάνουμε) και δεν παίζει απλώς τον ρόλο του να παραδίδει «χαρτιά» ή βεβαιώσεις στον πελάτη. Οι τιμές των ΠΕΑ έχουν απαξιωθεί διότι μια μεγάλη μερίδα συναδέλφων που βολεύεται με το καθεστώς της παράτασης και τελικά της κατάργησης των εξετάσεων θέλει να παρουσιάζει το ΠΕΑ ως μέρος ενός συνόλου μιας διαδικασίας εγγράφων που θα παραδώσει στον εκάστοτε πελάτη και όχι ως μια επιστημονική διαδικασία πιστοποίησης ενός ακινήτου, με την αντίστοιχη ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών ασφαλώς. Ως εκπρόσωπος της νέας γενιάς μηχανικών που αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει τις νοοτροπίες της «παλαιάς φρουράς», θεωρώ «φτηνό» αλλά και απαξιωτικό για το επάγγελμα μας να πολεμάται τόσο λυσαλέα μια διαδικασία πιστοποίησης για ιδιοτελείς λόγους και μόνο! Η στοχοποίηση άλλωστε εδώ και μήνες από συγκεκριμένους κύκλους εναντίων όλων εκείνων που έπραξαν το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή να ακολουθήσουν την κατά την νομοθεσία διαδικασία των εξετάσεων δεν τιμά κανένα.
Ας αναλάβουν όλοι τις ευθύνες τους σε ένα θέμα μείζονος σημασίας όπως είναι η πιστοποίηση την οποία φοβούνται διότι έτσι έμαθαν και έτσι θέλουν να εξακολουθούν να πράττουν.
Εν κατακλείδι αγαπητέ συνάδελφε,
Δεν περιορίζεσαι σε επιχειρήματα υπέρ των πιστοποιήσεων μέσω εξετάσεων, όπως έκαναν αρκετοί άλλοι συνάδελφοι πριν από σένα, αλλά καταφέρεσαι με τρόπο ειρωνικό και προσβλητικό κατά συναδέλφων που τυγχάνει να έχουν αντίθετη με σένα άποψη, παραβιάζοντας και τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας των μηχανικών τον οποίον σου συνιστώ να μελετήσεις. 
Αντίθετα με ό,τι πιστεύεις, πάντοτε υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν νέοι στην ηλικία με γηραιά μυαλά και μεγάλοι σε ηλικία με νέες και προοδευτικές ιδέες. Εκείνο που θεωρώ ότι έχει σημασία είναι να δομούμε έναν λόγο με σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή μας και βασισμένο στον ορθό λόγο και όχι σε "πιστεύω". Αυτό άλλωστε δεν διδάσκει και η Αριστοτέλεια λογική, το όνομα του οποίου φέρει το πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο σπούδασες;
Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν στα επιχειρήματα και αντεπιχειρήματα θέτοντας τα στην κρίση των αναγνωστών μας.

----------


## BERLINER

Χάρη δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένα νόημα, οι εξετάσεις των Ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών θα καταργηθούν. 
Οι ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές θα χωριστούν σε 3 κατηγορίες Α, Β, και Γ.
Στην κατηγορία Α θα μπορούν να κάνουν επιθεωρήσεις μηχανικοί που έχουν το δικαίωμα υπογραφής μελέτης ΚΕΝΑΚ μέχρι 250 m2.
Στην κατηγορία ΄Β μέχρι 1000 m2.
Και στην κατηγορία Γ όσοι πέρασαν τις εξετάσεις χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό ως προς τα τετραγωνικά του κτηρίου της επιθεώρησης.

Όλα αυτά αναφέρονται αναλυτικά στα δύο pdf ΄και ισχύουν μετά την δημοσίευση του ΦΕΚ, υπογεγραμμένα από τους αρμόδιους υπουργούς.


Τέλος στις εξατάσεις ενερ.επιθεωρητών.1.pdf (1,58 MB)
Τέλος στις εξετάσεις εν.επιθεωρητών.2.pdf (1,69 MB)

----------


## Xάρης

Το έχω δει το νομοσχέδιο. Μέχρι να γίνει νόμος και να δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ, τίποτα δεν ισχύει.
Αλλά και να δημοσιευθεί, δεν σημαίνει ότι σε έναν χρόνο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας ξαναφέρουν τις εξετάσεις στο προσκήνιο. Είτε για τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές είτε για κάτι άλλο παρεμφερές.
Οπότε θεωρώ σημαντικό να απαντήσω και να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ του ορθού της κατάργησης των εν λόγω εξετάσεων.

----------


## spiderman

Συνάδελφε Χάρη απλά συγχαρητήρια και μπράβο σου για τις απαντήσεις στον ''συνάδελφο πιστοποιημένο'' στο  b2green. Τον τερμάτισες. Είμαι περήφανος για σένα και ας μη σε γνωρίζω...

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ημερήσιο ενημερωτικό δελτίο του B2Green.gr της 05.07.2016 αναρτήθηκε ένα ακόμη κείμενο του *Μιχάλη Χριστοδουλίδη*, Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού, που είναι μέλος του Πανελλήνιου Συλλόγου Πιστοποιημένων Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών σχετικά με το παράβολο ανά ΠΕΑ και το σύστημα πιστοποίησης των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.
Όπως έπραξα και πρωτύτερα θα απαντήσω σ' αυτά, ένα προς ένα.

Γράφει στην επιστολή του ο συνάδελφος Χριστοδουλίδης:
Η παράνοια και η ανελέητη φοροεπιδρομή συνεχίζεται καθώς, σύμφωνα με την πρόταση νόμου που καταθέτει το *ΥΠΕΚΑ* για ψήφιση, αναφορικά με τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές και τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά και με βάση το *άρθρο 55* του εν λόγω νομοσχεδίου, επιβάλλει *παράβολο από 5 έως και 30 ευρώ* για κάθε ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό, ανάλογα με τα τετραγωνικά του ακινήτου και την κατηγορία ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης.
Όλοι νομίζω θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι η φοροεπιδρομή της κυβέρνησης συνεχίζεται. Ειδικά απέναντι στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που δεν αντιμετωπίζονται ισόνομα ως προς τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους που έχουν αφορολόγητο. Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες επιβαρύνονται επιπλέον και με 100% προκαταβολή φόρου και πληρώνουν κάθε χρόνο χαράτσι, τέλος επιτηδεύματος το ονομάζουν, 650€.
Όσοι μάλιστα είναι και ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές καλούνται να πληρώσουν και 100€ κάθε έτος για να μπορούν να ασκούν τη δραστηριότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή ανεξαρτήτως του αν προβούν σε μία, καμία ή χίλιες επιθεωρήσεις σε ένα έτος.
Ευτυχώς αυτό το τελευταίο χαράτσι πρόκειται να καταργηθεί με το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο του ΥΠΕΚΑ που αναφέρετε.
Θα αντικατασταθεί από τέλος ανά ΠΕΑ, όπως ανάλογο τέλος υπάρχει και στις δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4178/13, υπάρχει και στις εκδόσεις αδειών δόμησης. Το τέλος αυτό το ορθότερο είναι να επιβαρύνει τον ιδιοκτήτη όπως γίνεται και στις άλλες περιπτώσεις που αναφέραμε. 
Δεν το βρίσκετε πιο ορθολογικό το να:
α) επιβαρύνεται με το τέλος ο άμεσα ωφελούμενος που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης και όχι ο μηχανικός, ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής που ήδη έχει πληρώσει τέλος εγγραφής στο μητρώο των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών,
β) να είναι ανάλογο του μεγέθους του επιθεωρούμενου ακινήτου.

*Καταργεί τις διαδικασίες πιστοποίησης ενός μηχανικού* για να μπορεί να ασκήσει την ιδιότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή, παραβιάζοντας τις κοινοτικές οδηγίες που καθορίζει συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες και προϋποθέσεις πιστοποίησης για έναν ενεργειακό επιθεωρητή, σύμφωνα με τα καθοριζόμενα στο άρθρο 16 και 17 της ευρωπαϊκής οδηγίας *2012/27/ΕΕ*. Σύμφωνα με την *ανωτέρω ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία*, αναφέρεται ρητώς ότι η ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση κτηρίων και συστημάτων διεξάγεται με ανεξάρτητο τρόπο από εξειδικευμένους ή/και διαπιστευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες, όπου στην διαπίστευση λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα προσόντα.Στο *παρόν νομοσχέδιο* αναφέρεται ρητώς ο όρος πιστοποίησης ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών σύμφωνα με εφαρμογή της σχετικής κείμενης εθνικής και ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας χωρίς, όμως, να αναφέρει με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται η πιστοποίηση.
Κατ' αρχάς την Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία 2012/27/ΕΕ μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ* προκειμένου να διαπιστώσετε ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται σε υποχρεωτική διαδικασία πιστοποίησης μέσω εξετάσεων.
Εξάλλου, υπάρχουν χώρες μέλη της Ε.Ε. όπως η Γερμανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία που δεν προβλέπουν εξετάσεις για μηχανικούς τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης προκειμένου να ασκήσουν τη δραστηριότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.
Ας δούμε όμως τι ακριβώς γράφει η οδηγία 2012/27/ΕΕ:
Στην §1 του άρθρου 8:
"Τα κράτη μέλη προωθούν τη δυνατότητα διάθεσης, σε όλους τους τελικούς καταναλωτές, ενεργειακών ελέγχων υψηλής ποιότητας οι οποίοι είναι οικονομικώς αποδοτικοί, και:
α) διενεργούνται ανεξάρτητα από ειδικευμένους *ή*/και διαπιστευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες σύμφωνα με κριτήρια πιστοποίησης,"
Στην §1 του άρθρου 16:
"_1. Εφόσον ένα κράτος μέλος εκτιμά ότι το εθνικό επίπεδο τεχνικών ικανοτήτων, αντικειμενικότητας και αξιοπιστίας είναι ανεπαρκές, εξασφαλίζει ότι, έως την 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2014, θεσπίζονται ή υπάρχουν καθεστώτα πιστοποίησης ή/και διαπίστευσης ή/και ισοδύναμα καθεστώτα επαγγελματικών προσόντων και, όπου απαιτείται, κατάλληλα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα για τους παρόχους ενεργειακών υπηρεσιών, ενεργειακών ελέγχων, τους διαχειριστές ενέργειας και τους υπεύθυνους εγκατάστασης σχετικών με την ενέργεια δομικών στοιχείων, όπως ορίζονται στο άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 9 της οδηγίας 2010/31/ΕΕ._"
Περαιτέρω σχολιασμός θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται περιττός.
Επειδή όμως ορισμένοι μπορεί και πάλι να εγείρουν ενστάσεις, ας τα κάνουμε λιανά.
1) Το κάθε κράτος αποφασίζει ποιοι θα μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές:
α) μόνο ειδικευμένοι,
β) μόνο διαπιστευμένοι κατόπιν πιστοποίησης, 
γ) συνδυασμός των (α) και (β)
2) Η διαπίστευση είναι απαραίτητη μόνο για εμπειρογνώμονες που δεν είναι ειδικευμένοι. Την διαπίστευση αυτών των μη ειδικευμένων εμπειρογνωμόνων αφορούν τα κριτήρια πιστοποίησης
3) Το κάθε κράτος αποφασίζει τα κριτήρια πιστοποίησης, αν θα υπάρχουν εξετάσεις, υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια, συνδυασμός τους ή κάποιος άλλος τρόπος που αφορούν μόνο τους μη ειδικευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες.
4) Το κάθε κράτος δύναται να αποφασίσει ότι οι μηχανικοί έχουν επαρκή προσόντα ώστε να θεωρούνται ειδικευμένοι για ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις άνευ άλλης ιδιαίτερης διαδικασίας πιστοποίησης. 
5) Το κάθε κράτος δύναται να αποφασίσει να δώσει το δικαίωμα να γίνουν ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές και επιστήμονες εκτός πολυτεχνείων π.χ. μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί ή ακόμα και απόφοιτοι ΙΕΚ, άρα μη ειδικευμένοι, πιστοποιηούμενοι ενδεχομένως μέσα από υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις, γι αυτούς ειδικά τους επαγγελματίες (βλ. παραπάνω, περίπτωση 1β).

Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι αρνούνται να δεχθούν ότι οι μηχανικοί είναι ειδικευμένοι επιστήμονες και "πιστοποιήθηκαν" για να εκπονούν μελέτες, επιβλέψεις, κατασκευές, πραγματογνωμοσύνες μέσα από τα 5 έτη σπουδών και τη λήψη του διπλώματός τους, απέκτησαν δε τα επαγγελματικά τους δικαιώματα με την εγγραφή τους στο ΤΕΕ. Οι ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις αποτελούν ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος του αντικειμένου στο οποίο έχουν πιστοποιηθεί.

Επιπλέον, στο *παρόν νομοσχέδιο*, αναφέρεται ο όρος *ειδικευμένος ενεργειακός* *επιθεωρητής*, όπου η δραστηριότητα της ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης ασκείται από μηχανικό που με βάση τον *νόμο 4122/13 άρθρο 2* έχει δικαίωμα υπογραφής της *Μελέτης Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης*, δηλαδή την εμπλοκή πάνω από δύο διαφορετικές ειδικότητες μηχανικών.Το ερώτημα που δεν απαντάται στο *παρόν νομοσχέδιο* είναι εάν οι ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις θα διενεργούνται όχι από έναν μηχανικό, αλλά από περισσότερους από έναν ενεργειακό επιθεωρητή, ανάλογα με την ειδικότητα του μηχανικού.
Συγκεκριμένα, *δεν προσδιορίζει ή δεν προκύπτει ή δεν εξηγεί* με ποιο τρόπο ένας τοπογράφος ή ένας αρχιτέκτονας, για παράδειγμα, θα μπορεί να διενεργεί επιθεώρηση σε συστήματα κλιματισμού ή θέρμανσης, από τη στιγμή που δεν κατέχει ούτε το γνωστικό επιστημονικό αντικείμενο αυτής της δραστηριότητας, ούτε με κάποιο τρόπο αποκτά αυτές τις εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις, ούτε ακόμα και αν τις απέκτησε, με ποιον τρόπο πιστοποιείται η επάρκεια αυτών των γνώσεων.
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας ότι με τη διατύπωση του νομοσχεδίου δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν θα πρέπει ο ειδικευμένος ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής να έχει δικαίωμα υπογραφής MEA και για το κέλυφος και για τα Η/Μ ή αν το δικαίωμα υπογραφής για τμήμα της ΜΕΑ αρκεί. Μένει να διευκρινιστεί.
Το ερώτημα δε που ορθά θέτετε για τον Τοπογράφο και τον Αρχιτέκτονα έχει και την αντίστροφη ανάγνωση. Ανοίγει δε το θέμα των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και εκεί θα πρέπει να δούμε γιατί ο Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός να έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τον Ηλεκτρολόγο Μηχανικό;
Εκείνο που πρέπει να γίνει σαφές είναι ότι η ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση δεν έχει τις απαιτήσεις που έχει η ενεργειακή μελέτη. Έχουμε υπερεκτιμήσει τον ρόλο των ΠΕΑ και έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ημερήσιο ενημερωτικό δελτίο του B2Green.gr της 14.07.2016 αναρτήθηκε η παρέμβαση στην αρμόδια επιτροπή της βουλής του Προέδρου του Συλλόγου Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών κ. *Κωνσταντίνου Λάσκου* και του εκπροσώπου Τύπου κ. *Μιχάλη Χριστοδουλίδη* με την οποία πιστεύουν ότι αποδόμησαν όλες τις σχετικές διατάξεις, που αφορούσαν στις ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις στη χώρα, ως προβληματικές και -κυρίως- μη λειτουργικές στην πράξη.

Ειδικότερα:
Από το βήμα της Βουλής ο κ. Χριστοδουλίδης ανέφερε ότι οι συγκεκριμένες διατάξεις άρθρων, που σχετίζονται με το ποιοι πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα άσκησης της δραστηριότητας του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή, ήταν σαφείς και κατηγορηματικές:
Μόνο αυτοί οι μηχανικοί που έχουν ολοκληρώσει τον προβλεπόμενο κύκλο σχετικών σεμιναρίων κατάρτισης κι έχουν πιστοποιηθεί μέσα από εξετάσεις, υποχρέωση που προκύπτει από σχετική ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία, όπου η χώρα μας είναι υποχρεωμένη να εναρμονίσει στην εθνική της νομοθεσία.
Κάνουν λάθος. 
Κατ' αρχάς την Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία 2012/27/ΕΕ μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ* προκειμένου να διαπιστώσετε ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται σε υποχρεωτική διαδικασία πιστοποίησης μέσω εξετάσεων.
Εξάλλου, υπάρχουν χώρες μέλη της Ε.Ε. όπως η Γερμανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία που δεν προβλέπουν εξετάσεις για μηχανικούς τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης προκειμένου να ασκήσουν τη δραστηριότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.
Ας δούμε όμως τι ακριβώς γράφει η οδηγία 2012/27/ΕΕ:
Στην §1 του άρθρου 8:
"Τα κράτη μέλη προωθούν τη δυνατότητα διάθεσης, σε όλους τους τελικούς καταναλωτές, ενεργειακών ελέγχων υψηλής ποιότητας οι οποίοι είναι οικονομικώς αποδοτικοί, και:
α) διενεργούνται ανεξάρτητα από ειδικευμένους *ή*/και διαπιστευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες σύμφωνα με κριτήρια πιστοποίησης,"
Στην §1 του άρθρου 16:
"_1. Εφόσον ένα κράτος μέλος εκτιμά ότι το εθνικό επίπεδο τεχνικών ικανοτήτων, αντικειμενικότητας και αξιοπιστίας είναι ανεπαρκές, εξασφαλίζει ότι, έως την 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2014, θεσπίζονται ή υπάρχουν καθεστώτα πιστοποίησης ή/και διαπίστευσης ή/και ισοδύναμα καθεστώτα επαγγελματικών προσόντων και, όπου απαιτείται, κατάλληλα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα για τους παρόχους ενεργειακών υπηρεσιών, ενεργειακών ελέγχων, τους διαχειριστές ενέργειας και τους υπεύθυνους εγκατάστασης σχετικών με την ενέργεια δομικών στοιχείων, όπως ορίζονται στο άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 9 της οδηγίας 2010/31/ΕΕ."
Περαιτέρω σχολιασμός θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται περιττός.
Επειδή όμως ορισμένοι μπορεί και πάλι να εγείρουν ενστάσεις, ας τα κάνουμε λιανά.
1) Το κάθε κράτος αποφασίζει ποιοι θα μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές:
α) μόνο ειδικευμένοι,
β) μόνο διαπιστευμένοι κατόπιν πιστοποίησης, 
γ) συνδυασμός των (α) και (β)
2) Η διαπίστευση είναι απαραίτητη μόνο για εμπειρογνώμονες που δεν είναι ειδικευμένοι. Την διαπίστευση αυτών των μη ειδικευμένων εμπειρογνωμόνων αφορούν τα κριτήρια πιστοποίησης
3) Το κάθε κράτος αποφασίζει τα κριτήρια πιστοποίησης, αν θα υπάρχουν εξετάσεις, υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια, συνδυασμός τους ή κάποιος άλλος τρόπος που αφορούν μόνο τους μη ειδικευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες.
4) Το κάθε κράτος δύναται να αποφασίσει ότι οι μηχανικοί έχουν επαρκή προσόντα ώστε να θεωρούνται ειδικευμένοι για ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις άνευ άλλης ιδιαίτερης διαδικασίας πιστοποίησης. 
5) Το κάθε κράτος δύναται να αποφασίσει να δώσει το δικαίωμα να γίνουν ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές και επιστήμονες εκτός πολυτεχνείων π.χ. μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί ή ακόμα και απόφοιτοι ΙΕΚ, άρα μη ειδικευμένοι, πιστοποιηούμενοι ενδεχομένως μέσα από υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις, γι αυτούς ειδικά τους επαγγελματίες (βλ. παραπάνω, περίπτωση 1β).

Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι αρνούνται να δεχθούν ότι οι μηχανικοί είναι ειδικευμένοι επιστήμονες και "πιστοποιήθηκαν" για να εκπονούν μελέτες, επιβλέψεις, κατασκευές, πραγματογνωμοσύνες μέσα από τα 5 έτη σπουδών και τη λήψη του διπλώματός τους, απέκτησαν δε τα επαγγελματικά τους δικαιώματα με την εγγραφή τους στο ΤΕΕ. Οι ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις αποτελούν ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος του αντικειμένου στο οποίο έχουν πιστοποιηθεί.
_
Ανέφερε επίσης ότι η μη συμμόρφωση με την ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία 31/2010, που αφορά σε θέματα ενεργειακής αποδοτικότητας κτηρίων – συστημάτων και συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 17 αυτής της οδηγίας, η οποία αναφέρει ρητά και ξεκάθαρα ότι, τα κράτη μέλη μεριμνούν, ώστε η πιστοποίηση της ενεργειακής απόδοσης των κτηρίων και η επιθεώρηση των συστημάτων θέρμανσης και κλιματισμού, να διεξάγονται με ανεξάρτητο τρόπο, από εξειδικευμένους ή/και διαπιστευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες.
Η μη εφαρμογή αυτή της διάταξης θέτει σε κίνδυνο την εκταμίευση ευρωπαϊκών κονδυλίων, μέσω ΕΣΠΑ 2014-2020, για επενδύσεις στον τομέα της ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης, αφού αποτελεί προαπαιτούμενο(αιρεσιμότητα) για την αποδέσμευση αυτών των κονδυλίων.
Αυτοδιαψεύδεται διότι και η Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία 2010/31/ΕΕ γράφει, όπως αναφέρει και ο ίδιος, ότι:
"Τα κράτη μέλη μεριμνούν ώστε η πιστοποίηση της ενεργειακήςαπόδοσης των κτιρίων και η επιθεώρηση των συστημάτων θέρμανσης και κλιματισμού να διεξάγονται με ανεξάρτητο τρόπο απόειδικευμένους *ή*/και διαπιστευμένους εμπειρογνώμονες, είτε αυτοαπασχολούμενους είτε υπαλλήλους δημόσιων φορέων ή ιδιωτικώνεπιχειρήσεων.
Στους εμπειρογνώμονες παρέχεται διαπίστευση λαμβανομένωνυπόψη των προσόντων τους."
Με λίγα λόγια δίνεται η δυνατότητα οι εμπειρογνώμονες να είναι ειδικευμένοι και όχι μόνο διαπιστευμένοι (αυτό σημαίνει το διαζευκτικό "ή").
Εξάλλου, κι άλλες χώρες όπως η Γερμανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία δεν έχουν εξετάσεις για τους μηχανικούς.

Ο κ. Χριστοδουλίδης υπενθύμισε ότι ο πρώτος εθνικός ενεργειακός κανονισμός (Κ.Εν.Α.Κ.) τέθηκε σε ισχύ μόλις το 2010, μετά από καθυστέρηση έξι ετών, ενώ η Ελληνική Πολιτεία για να δικαιολογήσει αυτή την καθυστέρηση προέβαλε ως δικαιολογία στην Ε.Ε, ότι στη χώρα μας οι μηχανικοί δεν ήταν καταρτισμένοι επί του συγκεκριμένου αντικειμένου και υιοθέτησε ως προαπαιτούμενο για την εφαρμογή της, την εγγραφή στα μητρώα των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών, την παρακολούθηση εξειδικευμένου εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος και την πιστοποίηση της αποκτηθείσας γνώσης μέσω εξετάσεων.
Η ερώτηση που τέθηκε στον κ. Υπουργό Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας ήταν σαφής και συγκεκριμένη: "Σήμερα, μετά από πέντε χρόνια, καταργώντας τα σεμινάρια κατάρτισης, τι θα πούμε στην Ε.Ε; Ότι η προθεσμία που ζητήθηκε και τα χρήματα που λάβαμε για να εξειδικεύσουμε τους μηχανικούς μας, ωςενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές, δεν χρειάζονταν, διότι σήμερα αντιληφθήκαμε ότι μόνο και μόνο η κτήση ενός πτυχίου από μια πολυτεχνική σχολή και η χορηγηθείσα επαγγελματική άδεια από το ΤΕΕ, ήταν αρκετά, ώστε να καλυφθεί η ειδική απαίτηση για την εξειδίκευση, ή και διαπίστευση του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή;
Η απάντηση είναι απλή και ίδια μ' αυτή που μας έδωσε το ΔΝΤ για την αποτυχία των μνημονίων. 
"_Συγγνώμη, κάναμε λάθος!
Οι μηχανικοί τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ειδικευμένοι ώστε να ασκούν τη δραστηριότητα του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή άνευ σεμιναρίων και εξετάσεων, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει σε Γερμανία, Αυστρία, Ισπανία.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι στιγμής έχουν εκδοθεί πάνω από 600.000 ΠΕΑ από επιθεωρητές που δεν έχουν δώσει εξετάσεις.
Τι θα κάνουμε με αυτά τα ΠΕΑ; Το ορθολογικό δεν θα ήταν να τα ακυρώσουμε;_"

Τέλος αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν μπορεί ένα σύστημα πιστοποίησης και διαπίστευσης να το γκρεμίζουμε, αντί να το βελτιώνουμε, μόνο και μόνο για να ικανοποιηθούν συντεχνιακά συμφέροντα και πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες, θέτοντας σε κίνδυνο την αξιοπιστία της χώρας και πολύ περισσότερο δημιουργώντας καταστάσεις οπισθοδρόμησης, σε αυτόν τον τομέα της ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης του κτηριακού αποθέματος της χώρας.
Συντεχνιακά, με την κακή έννοια που έχει πάρει η λέξη και χρησιμοποιείται από τους συναδέλφους, θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι είναι και τα δικά τους αιτήματα.
Εκείνο δε που πρέπει να έχουμε το θάρρος να κάνουμε είναι να αναγνωρίζουμε τα λάθη μας και να τα διορθώνουμε.
Λάθος ήταν το όλο σύστημα με τα υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και τις εξετάσεις.
Το γιατί το αναλύσαμε σε προηγούμενα άρθρα μας αποδομώντας τα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς ένα προς ένα.
Η εμμονή σε ένα λάθος θα ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα.
Το λάθος αυτό ελπίζουμε να διορθωθεί

----------

kostasbu, neoklis

----------

